# Wall Street II Pen with Stylus



## RexB (May 4, 2012)

Hi All,

Here is my first attempt at these Pens. I hope the picture shows what I did right and what I didn't. This is my first Wall Street II Pen of any type.

I also hope that you can give me advise on what I did wrong. When I put the pen together and tried to press the top into the acrylic center it would not press all the way down, thus leaving a small space between them.

Thanks for all your help, understanding and tips.

Rex

[attachment=5165]

[attachment=5165]


----------



## arkie (May 4, 2012)

You probably have some glue stuck inside the tube preventing the cap from seating properly. Find an allen wrench that just fits inside the tube. Hold the plastic in your hand with the allen wrench held by your finger and protruding beyond your hand. You can also use a transfer punch if you have a set. Strike the allen wrench against a workbench or sizable block of wood several times to drive the cap out. You can then inspect the inside of the tube. Whatever it is can probably be cleaned out with a small chainsaw file.

This should be a fixable problem.




RexB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my first attempt at these Pens. I hope the picture shows what I did right and what I didn't. This is my first Wall Street II Pen of any type.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimH (May 30, 2012)

Nice pen. I use a chainsaw file to clean the tubes inside. It works for me whenever I run into this problem.
Good luck!


----------



## BassBlaster (May 31, 2012)

I agree, you probably have a glue issue. You can try plugging the ends of the tubes with glue for future glue ups.

I use epoxy on all my pens and if a little gets in the end of the tube, it stays right there near the end. I then let it tack up and then run a drill bit that just fits in the tube through it by hand.

I like the chainsaw file idea. I may have to go rob my file out of my chainsaw case and put it in my pen tool box!!


----------

